# Why is my Cockatiel so skinny?



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

There is always food in his dish I make sure of that..and I always see him eating yet he does not seem to be gaining weight. I even add fruits and veggies sometimes. I don't know if it's that he cannot eat all the seeds..maybe some are too big for him? I also feed him pellets but he ignores them. He just feels too bony..like I remember my other Cockatiel that was his age was getting real big and sturdy but not him 
BTW he is going on 6 months old. Any suggestions?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Some tiels are smaller than others, is his kneel bone sticking out? His kneel bone is on his chest and will look the a sharp protrusion if he is too skinny. I weigh Spike in the morning before he eats, the scale is set to grams. I recommend weighing birds to keep an eye on their health, if they lose more than 10% of their normal body weight than a vet visit is a good idea. 78-125 grams is what a healthy adult cockatiel should weigh


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Some birds are genetically programmed to be bigger or smaller than others, and birth order can make a difference too. It's not unusual for the youngest chick in the clutch to be a bit of a runt. The food that the parents provide is skewed toward the needs of the oldest chicks, and can be harder for the youngest to digest so they end up not growing as big. 

The best way to figure out if a bird is too thin, too fat, or just right is to feel the breastbone aka the keel bone. It can be difficult for amateurs to interpret what they're feeling but an experienced person (like a vet) can tell instantly. So if you feel the breastbone and are still worried that your bird is too thin, a visit to an avian vet will help settle the issue. If you know any experienced breeders they might also be able to tell you.


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

thnx spike..no i don't think it is sticking out although im not that sure...i will try to get him weighed soon. I have been trying to feed him extra also


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

and birth order can make a difference too.
--------------------------------------

I'm really not picking on you...but it is *hatch*, birds are not born.

As to checking the keelbone if the bird has good flesh on either side of the center bone down it's chest it will be rounded like a *U*, and if it is thin it will look like a *V*


----------

